# Guess the reptile!



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 11, 2007)

We use to do this on the iggy den forums before they closed down.

This should be a easy one!

I have a beard,come in many many morphs,also called the spikey looking lizard.


If anyone else wants to post riddles please do.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome, a beardie dragon,


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

What am I?


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

They say I hide in your closet or under your bed but that just means your seeing a mirage. I do love to creep at night and might be scary but how can I be because I am black, orange, pink and not hairy!!


Bobby,
I don't have the slightest guess!!!


----------



## olympus (Dec 11, 2007)

A tegu, a tegu everything is a tegu, the world is all tegus. :lol: :lol: . Seriously though I don't know.


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 11, 2007)

bobby i think that is a female ameiva festiva. And im guessing the other description is of a gila monster


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

Correct, it is a Green ameiva.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 11, 2007)

Im black and white..with spots all over....
hahaha


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

Bingo! was a Gila Monster!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

What about this?


----------



## Lexi (Dec 11, 2007)

that thing is awesome..thats what that is!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

looks like some sort of Acanthosaura species or a Sailfin Dragon. I'm prolly wrong.  That crest is awesome tho.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah the first question was a beardie.LOL.

Some type of conehead?


----------



## playlboi (Dec 11, 2007)

what kind of lizard is that. that looks awesome


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't give up so easy, lol. Here are two more pics:


----------



## dorton (Dec 11, 2007)

Corytophanes cristatus
Helmeted Basilisk


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

Very good, your are 100% correct!!


----------



## dorton (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you sir





Here's mine


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 11, 2007)

Red mountain racer


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 11, 2007)

helmeted iguana Corytophanes cristatus


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 11, 2007)

woops nevermind i was a little late on the helmeted iguana.


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 11, 2007)

im not really into geckos but these things are awesome, can anyone guess what they are??


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw you shouldn't have said gecko!! however the brown is throwing me a curve ball. Is it a Northland green gecko, Naultinus grayii? or maybe a Westland!!?


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 12, 2007)

I have no idea on the geckos but they are beautiful!! 

Here's an animal that might stump a lot of you. These are not kept in captivity much and I don't understand why not. They are interesting captives and quite easy to keep. 











and a close up of the tail.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 12, 2007)

A lizard


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 12, 2007)

a cat gecko and some type of agama?


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 12, 2007)

puffdragon you are right, they are Nautilus ssp. and the ones in jifs picture are oplurus (cuvieri) sometimes caled madagascan spiney tailed iguanas


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 12, 2007)

man I should have known that!!!!I had a spiny tail but he was a mexican..


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 12, 2007)

ok heres some cool ones, dwarf red tegus, just kidding. can anyone guess what these are. they are each seperate species but they are from the same family.


----------



## dorton (Dec 12, 2007)

I still only have 1 guess for mine??


----------



## dorton (Dec 12, 2007)

Lagarto Gigante, Gallotia bravoana


----------



## dicy (Dec 12, 2007)

corythophanus ssp?????? aka helmet iguaana


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 12, 2007)

yep, your right, the other one is a gallotia also


----------



## dicy (Dec 12, 2007)

joshandjack said:


> yep, your right, the other one is a gallotia also


jeesh i replied to page 1 while there r 3 pages


----------



## tupifan (Dec 13, 2007)

does anyone know this??

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/post-19-1139002817.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 002817.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it a alligator lizard?


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

looks like a plated lizard


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

one of my favorites...what is it??


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 13, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> one of my favorites...what is it??




don't know, don't care, just wanna know where I can buy it. I want it and I want it now.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2007)

Thorny devil (Moloch horridus)


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2007)

How about this one?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 13, 2007)

purty one.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 13, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> How about this one?




leopard lizard?lol


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2007)

Some sort of swift or fence lizard?


----------



## lizardboy101 (Dec 13, 2007)

Gosh looks so familiar, but I can't seem to place it....


----------



## olympus (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks puff now I know what I want for christmas.


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 13, 2007)

the one in bobbies picture is an (Uma) species mojave Desert Fringe Toed lizard, or coachella valley im not quite sure. the caochella valley fringe toed lizards are a very threatened species and it would be really cool to see one in the wild.


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 13, 2007)

tupifan, the beautiful blue alligator lizard in your picture is an Abronia Graminae.
Heres another cool one i found


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 13, 2007)

does anyone know what these are


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 13, 2007)

Callopistes I think, but I don't know which one.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 13, 2007)

joshandjack said:


> does anyone know what these are




Dwarf tegu????


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 13, 2007)

*Here's a fairly easy one.*

This is a young specimen, male.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Here's a fairly easy one.*



MMRR - jif said:


> This is a young specimen, male.


im gonna go out on a limb here and guess that its a blue iguana.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 13, 2007)

joshandjack said:


> does anyone know what these are



and that is a Callopistes palluma


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Here's a fairly easy one.*



MMRR - jif said:


> This is a young specimen, male.



It looks like some type of iguana..


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

Aprilia and Olympus,
I can not even begin to express how much I would love a 1.1 pair of these guys, but they are native to Australia and we all know how hard it is to import from this [email protected]!!!! Man I love them so much and cant wait the chance to field herp them some day!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 14, 2007)

oh and Bobby, you are 110% [email protected]@@@@


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 14, 2007)

MMRR jif, im guessing its a ctenosaura palearis, and im assuming its yours, you sure have some cool ctenos.


----------



## dicy (Dec 14, 2007)

moloch horridus rocks to bad they eat ants


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 14, 2007)

Another?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 14, 2007)

Kinda looks like a fire skink..but it has more black on it.

Is it some species of skink?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 14, 2007)

hmm what about this one?
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://homepage3.nifty.com/japrep/lizard/agama&iguana/photo/sakinobori.jpg">http://homepage3.nifty.com/japrep/lizar ... nobori.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 14, 2007)

It is a Skink, it is a Central American Galliwasp.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 14, 2007)

joshandjack said:


> MMRR jif, im guessing its a ctenosaura palearis, and im assuming its yours, you sure have some cool ctenos.



Yup, it's palearis, now considered endangered. Just this past summer some were illegally captured and exported and were being sold in the US. I already had a young adult pair and bought up several of the juvies that were hitting the market. I really like this species.. although they are not one to handle much, they are fun to watch.

http://ircf.org/palearis/palearis.html


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 15, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> hmm what about this one?
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://homepage3.nifty.com/japrep/lizard/agama&iguana/photo/sakinobori.jpg">http://homepage3.nifty.com/japrep/lizar ... nobori.jpg</a><!-- m -->



Japalura i think


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 15, 2007)

MMRR - jif said:


> joshandjack said:
> 
> 
> > MMRR jif, im guessing its a ctenosaura palearis, and im assuming its yours, you sure have some cool ctenos.
> ...


 Cool link, After seeing a region map for palearis on westcoastiguana.com i began to wonder how they were even available to the pet trade. your lucky, and i hope you are succesful if you plan to breed them.


----------



## DZLife (Dec 22, 2007)

*guessing game*

Here is a rarer reptile...can anyone guess?


----------



## Mike (Dec 22, 2007)

Emerald tree monitor, though I can't see the face all that well.


----------



## DZLife (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep! They are such beautiful lizards, aren't they?


----------



## COWHER (Dec 22, 2007)

here is a hard one


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 23, 2007)

Brat!


----------



## Mike (Dec 23, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> Brat!



Mexican Beaded lizard


----------



## COWHER (Dec 23, 2007)

COWHER said:


> here is a hard one



Come on no guess' ??


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 23, 2007)

no one cares about toads, haha jk, i dont know it beats me. give us a hint.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 23, 2007)

I dont do toads.lol..

though very cool looking!


----------



## Srakha (Dec 24, 2007)

*colorful lizards!*

Good Luck  

(those who know this because I've told you/showed you.. no fair guessing!)


----------



## COWHER (Dec 24, 2007)

COWHER said:


> here is a hard one



West African forests still harbor many species new to science, such as this attractive unnamed toad of the Bufo togoensis complex.

lmao no wonder y'all couldn't guess it :lol: :lol:


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: colorful lizards!*



Srakha said:


> Good Luck
> 
> (those who know this because I've told you/showed you.. no fair guessing!)
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: colorful lizards!*



MMRR - jif said:


> Srakha said:
> 
> 
> > Good Luck
> ...






Ah those are neat looking lizards!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 24, 2007)

heres one.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh yes, it is (Oligosoma otagense) or better known as the Otago Skink, correct?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: colorful lizards!*



MMRR - jif said:


> Those little cuties are Holaspis duentheri, sometimes know as Rainbow Rock lizards or gliding lizards. My daughter keeps a pair of these and they are fun to watch.


We've got one of those!!! DANG he's fast!!! I named him Turbo!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is another.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 24, 2007)

Geez, Bobby, I have no idea what that is but it's attractive. 

I'm gonna add another lizard one. This critter is not available too often in the pet trade. They are a challenge to keep, at least in my experience, but I really like them.


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 24, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Here is another.



that is a callisaurous dracanoides or zebra tailed lizard. do you do a lot of herping in the southern california deserts bobby? i noticed, you posted a fringe toad lizard prior to this one, both species are really cool. a funny thing about these zebra tails is that they are super fast and they live out here by the sandy lake shores of pyramid lake nevada, anyway nutty shell of a story, you can trick them into running full speed into the water, where they just float on the surface and are super easy to catch.


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 24, 2007)

MMRR - jif said:


> Geez, Bobby, I have no idea what that is but it's attractive.
> 
> I'm gonna add another lizard one. This critter is not available too often in the pet trade. They are a challenge to keep, at least in my experience, but I really like them.



that one is a polychrus, im not sure what species though, maybe marmoratus.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 25, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Oh yes, it is (Oligosoma otagense) or better known as the Otago Skink, correct?



yup!! -Hands you a cookie-


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 27, 2007)

Polychrus marmoratus is correct. I really like this species but, unfortunately, have had a bad experience keeping them. Someday I may try again if anyone has any luck captive breeding them.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 27, 2007)

Lexi said:


> heres one.



that's what i posted and no one guessed it was an ogata skink.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 28, 2007)

K here's one!


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 28, 2007)

i think its a haitian curlytail lizard, but it might be another species from the same family.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2007)

joshandjack said:


> i think its a haitian curlytail lizard, but it might be another species from the same family.



I think you are correct, they are now found in south Florida as well.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 28, 2007)

More or less correct! I googled Northern Curly Tail Lizard but the are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 29, 2007)

and another!?


----------



## AB^ (Dec 30, 2007)

Leopard Lizard


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Correctomondo!!! Longnose Leopard Lizard!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

More?


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

What Lizzard is this?!?! Hahaha (I know its mean)


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

It is a Florida Worm Lizzard I win!


----------



## AB^ (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Ultrakd (Mar 31, 2008)

WHat is this Lizard


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Desert Iguana!!! thanks for reviving the game.

Who's next?


----------



## Ultrakd (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes your right.


----------



## Ultrakd (Mar 31, 2008)

OK Here is a harder on, I hope :stthpo


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Carrot Tailed Chuckwalla or "South Mountain" Chuck 

Too easy


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's one for ya....











no going to the website URL on the first pic to look it up!!!


----------



## Adams13 (Mar 31, 2008)

shield tail agamas? 

Jordan


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 31, 2008)

yeppers!

and another...


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 31, 2008)

Brachylophus fasciatus or Fiji Banded Iguana.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 31, 2008)

nope!





I mean yes!!!! hehe


Beautiful aren't they? I wish they weren't endangered.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok here you go.


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 1, 2008)

Is that a Fence Lizard


----------



## leoares27 (Apr 1, 2008)

Is that some kind of frilled dragon?


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 1, 2008)

Here is one for ya


----------



## leoares27 (Apr 1, 2008)

leoares27 said:


> Is that some kind of frilled dragon?



ok...i am new to this forum and didn't see that this post was 8 pages long...so the above quote was made toward a pic seen in the first page...
I am surely no expert, but I am not an idiot lol...
so, please disregard that!


----------



## Lexi (Apr 1, 2008)

Ultrakd said:


> Here is one for ya


 Ultrakd you have to wait for someone to guess the reptile ahead of you.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 1, 2008)

Ultrakd said:


> Here is one for ya



Bibrons gecko


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 1, 2008)

are all of the pics I put up that easy :?: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 1, 2008)

Lexi said:


>



Lexi is that a Fence Lizard


----------



## Lexi (Apr 1, 2008)

Nope


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

lexi by closely looking at that picture i have decided what you posted is some sort of whiptail.




the magic of the right click "properties" button


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

ok now can anyone guess what this one is?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 1, 2008)

ameiva ameiva?


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

who was that towards ApriliaRufo?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 1, 2008)

"One of the strangest and least known of all lizards is the ___ ___ and is found only in Sarawak. Virtually nothing is known about their natural history."


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 1, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> who was that towards ApriliaRufo?



Lexi. Yours is a rhac of course.


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

nope your wrong about mine 

its not a Rhac. its a zazuabouttoflyatthecamera


EDIT: the one lexi posted is not ameiva ameiva either.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry that was my wife asking if it was an ameiva.

Nope it's a Cnemidophorus murinus ruthveni


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

ahhhh ok. yeah it isnt an ameiva

i wasnt guessing your lol. i was saying what my pic was  sorry for the confusion.

what is the common name of what you posted? its interesting.


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 1, 2008)

ZEKE yours is a Crested Gecko


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

no it isnt  its zazu.about.to.fly.at.the.camera 





fine... your right. he is a crestie


----------



## Lexi (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats not fair Zeke Cheats!


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

how do i cheat? your the cheater!!!


----------



## Lexi (Apr 1, 2008)

You right clicked my pic and went to the web site..cheater!


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

no i didnt ever leave this website  i click the properties button and it told me the location 


EDIT: GET ON THE CHAT LEXI!!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 1, 2008)

Any guesses on mine? Well your pic is obviously a teiid lexi so i can't really condone calling him a cheater. Most teiids (or all, my brain is fried atm) are ameivas,whiptails, or lessers of those, but its definitely a cnemidophorus murinus ruthveni.


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

i have no clue what yours is. its cool tho


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 1, 2008)

ApriliaRufo: That would be Lanthanotus Borneensis.

I'll accept my prize whenever you're ready.


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 1, 2008)

This one should be easy


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 1, 2008)

lol that exact pic was posted on another page...


EDIT: page 3 to be exact.


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 1, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> ApriliaRufo: That would be Lanthanotus Borneensis.
> 
> I'll accept my prize whenever you're ready.



Nice. Respect Bro.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 1, 2008)

Ultrakd said:


> This one should be easy


 Its a Thorny devil!!


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 2, 2008)

lol yup lexi. those are cool. i didnt guess on it because the same picture is posted on page 3.


ok guess this one


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 2, 2008)

IS that a Red Eyed Skink


----------



## jimski427 (Apr 2, 2008)

allright, i have one for you guys.... dont know if you guys will get it without cheating 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.terranature.org/geckoCoroStriped300.jpg">http://www.terranature.org/geckoCoroStriped300.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 2, 2008)

Ultrakd said:


> IS that a Red Eyed Skink



yep. its a red eyed crocodile skink. it has lots of names tho. close enough 

jimski you should make your link an image by clicking the img button then pasting the address, then hitting the img button again. the link you pasted kinda gives away the name i think.


----------



## jimski427 (Apr 2, 2008)

fine then, if the name is given away say where its from  without cheating


----------



## gebris353 (Apr 2, 2008)

jimski427 said:


> allright, i have one for you guys.... dont know if you guys will get it without cheating
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.terranature.org/geckoCoroStriped300.jpg">http://www.terranature.org/geckoCoroStriped300.jpg</a><!-- m -->



That was an easy one: Coromandel Striped Gecko

Note: It was obviously a gecko but looked at the name of the picture you posted for the complete name lol...


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's a new one:





And just for fun...guess that mammal (yes, that's me):


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 3, 2009)

puff dragon, is that a skunk?


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 14, 2009)

As soon as I saw this, I had to get in on it. Better late than never I guess lol. There were some good ones on here! Can anyone guess this reptile?


----------



## Turbine (Sep 14, 2009)

Is it a Kronosaurus, also know as the short-necked plesiosaur?

turbine


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 14, 2009)

Very close! This guy was responsible for the deaths of many plesiosaurs, and it's believed that this thing evolved from a species of monitor...


----------



## whoru (Sep 15, 2009)

is it a Platecarpus


----------



## whoru (Sep 15, 2009)

heres a pic[attachment=0]


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup. It's a type of Mosasaur, so that is correct lol. Anyone else watch the Discovery channel program about them Sunday? Apparently they were pretty brutal!


----------



## whoru (Sep 15, 2009)

yes i got it right i was hoping i would cool beans lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 2, 2011)

Lacerta viridis?


----------

